# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Tutorials >  how to fax from Windows

## dw85745

Was going to write my own FAX software in VB Classic, but couldn't find all the needed
info or sample in time allocated.  Used the following procedure to Scan and Fax
some documents.  Hopefully, may help others as little available on web of 
actual steps you go through. 




> HowTo Scan and FAX
> Windows XP
> 
> Step 1 – Verify Hardware
> 1) Verify dial-up modem is installed and telephone line connected
> 2)  Verify scanner power plug is plugged in and USB connector is connected.
> 
> Step 2 – Create Directory to Hold Scanned Documents
> 1)  Scanned documents are pictures
> ...

----------


## si_the_geek

_Thread moved to the "UtilityBank - Tutorials" forum, and thread title changed_  (thanks for your comments on the location etc folks, but I have removed the posts to keep this thread tidier)

----------

